# While I'm in there...



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

Just did my first ever outboard maintenance. 

Gotta say, it sure is nice to be able to stand up straight and look at your work up close.
Gonna spoil me for cars and bikes.

The motor is a 2015 Yam F70 LOW but unknown hours, so I did crankcase oil and filter, lower unit oil, both in-cowling fuel filters, grease job on zirks, starter gear, shifter end, cowling latch, forgot to buy the fuel/water filter but I'll get one this weekend. New batt going in this afternoon. Boeshield generously applied. Zincs look good.

The oils were pristine, with the magnetic screw on the lower unit showing a good bit of ferrous 'flour', black in color. Having owned shaft-drive bikes, I call that normal. Is it?

I did NOT replace any of the washers on the plugs as they looked pristine.

Did use a torque wrench. I tend to go full germanic on these things.

I've got the manual and have used it, but it always pays to ask folks who actually deal with these things on a real-world basis:

Am I missing anything?
Is there a particular item that tends to come loose/corrode/cook, and merits my attention?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Can you tell me about "greasing your zinc anodes" (I'm assuming the internal ones)? I replaced mine last year and they were "salted" in place


----------



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry, looks like I’ve been missspellin “zerk” my while life.:

A grease *fitting*, grease nipple, *Zerk fitting*, or Alemite *fitting* is a metal *fitting* used in mechanical systems to feed lubricants, usually lubricating grease, into a bearing under moderate to high pressure using a grease gun 

...if you insulate the anodes from the environment they will become ineffective or less so


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I always replace the washers on the plugs. I believe the washer on the oil drain plug is a crush washer- meaning it bends when you torque it. I don't like to re-use those and always replace them. 
The washers on the lower unit plugs are probably fine- but for an extra $1- I replace them as well.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If salt water and not sure of hours, replace all the anodes (internal and external(seven), the water pump impeller kit, the under cowling fuel filter, spark plugs, and crank case/lower unit oils, use new washers per Yamaha. The tilt arm tube may require a needle grease fitting on some models.


----------



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

